# Claud Butler Carabo components?



## RJP (16 Apr 2013)

Good morning,

I have an old Claud Butler Carabo, think it's about 98 vintage. I am looking to use it as a local town/hack bike but it really would benefit from a pair of new wheels, rear cassette and a few other bits and pieces. I bought a stock pair of MTB wheels some time back and found that the rear wheel would not fit in the frame - the frame was too narrow? Taking both the new and old wheels back, they found that the original rear wheel was a narrow type and was not all that common?

So my query is, does anyone know anything about these Carabos? Are they a rubbish far eastern bicycle frame that's got a posh name stuck on it? Or are they actually decent? Where can I get an assembly for the back of the bike that will actually fit?

Thanks!


----------



## lpretro1 (18 Apr 2013)

You need a wheel builder who will build you a wheel for the right width of dropouts for your bike. If it is a steel frame then you have the option of getting the dropouts widened to take the more modern width of wheel. If it is ally then you can't. Everything else mechs etc should fit ok.


----------

